# After Home Media Center, NOMAD and HDGUI, what's left?



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Based on this article: http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=158768



> Speaking to investors last week, DirecTV CFO Patrick Doyle did not offer a specific availability date, but indicated that Nomad is part of a trio of new offerings, joining a new HD user interface and the Home Media Center.


What else is left for subs to clamor for? Assuming subs are clamoring for any of the three.  Only thing I can think of would be more HD. The HDTiVo is a thing in its own right, so either it is going to come at some point or its not, but leaving it out of the equation, what else is there?

While we may not be reaching the end of innovation, are we getting to a point where consumers may say, "Yeah, that's nice, but don't really need it and don't care if it is there" ?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Based on this article: http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=158768
> 
> What else is left for subs to clamor for? Assuming subs are clamoring for any of the three.  Only thing I can think of would be more HD. The HDTiVo is a thing in its own right, so either it is going to come at some point or its not, but leaving it out of the equation, what else is there?
> 
> While we may not be reaching the end of innovation, are we getting to a point where consumers may say, "Yeah, that's nice, but don't really need it and don't care if it is there" ?


Well, the HMC is rumored to have PiP, eSATA support, and possibly an end to the 50 Series Link limit.

I've heard complaints about PiP before, and a lot of complaints about the current state of the latter two.

*There are multiple features and enhancements I'd like to see myself, though with the exception of two enhancements I'd like to see, I would question how much value the average subscriber would see in them.*

~Alan


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

How about streaming? To me that's more important then being able to copy my media to my device. I don't want to have to remember to load up all my shows every time I leave the house. I just want them available whenever I'm online.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> There are multiple features and enhancements I'd like to see myself,


And there are things I would like to see, but I am trying to see where the members think the next level is going. Like phat78biy mentions streaming, that would definitely be the next level. Not sure we will see it, or even that the average sub would want it, but it certainly is out there.

If they start getting too advanced with things, a lot of legacy hardware is going to become outdated and that is probably an expense they don't want. (Think H20 and MRV, now imagine outdating all 21-23's for some new feature.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> And there are things I would like to see, but I am trying to see where the members think the next level is going. Like phat78biy mentions streaming, that would definitely be the next level. Not sure we will see it, or even that the average sub would want it, but it certainly is out there.
> 
> If they start getting too advanced with things, a lot of legacy hardware is going to become outdated and that is probably an expense they don't want. (Think H20 and MRV, now imagine outdating all 21-23's for some new feature.


You cut off the part of my sentence where I was agreeing with you! 

I think _SOME_ of the enhancements I was thinking of could be added to all of them though...

~Alan


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm guessing that the HD GUI is going to be fairly tame with the first version - more of a bug fix HD version of what we already have, with more features and enhancements to follow later. 

Looking further out, all the energy in the industry seems to be around streaming and on demand - getting content anywhere on any device. Several channels are now available and more should be coming soon. Apps for iOS and Android will also likely see major new features in the next year or two.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd like to see a more flexible TVApps API that can do more than harvest compressed image files from a webserver somewhere.

Interact with audio/video more. Interact directly with controls. Let app developers create real apps like Pandora, Slacker, Last.FM, Spotify, Yellowpages, Domino's Pizza, Pizza Hut, More ESPN Interactive features, More CNN Interactive features, more Weather channel interactive features. Facebook, Twitter, maybe even an e-mail client or RSS reader. Chumby apps, etc. I think a broadened API would allow developers to create better apps. Who needs to go out and buy a SmartTV if we can do it all from one remote and one box from DirecTV(tm)!

PIP & POP would be nice too, but sounds like the new 5 tuner box will have it. Instant streaming. AKA Netflix style VOD. Don't have a DVR? No problem... don't be left out of the VOD game with Instant streaming on demand(tm)!

Or heck, you have a DVR but it's 10% full. Maybe you want to save that hard drive space for some recordings tonight. With Instant streaming on demand, find, click, sit back and watch! 

Stream to iPad. Better MediaShare. Queue up VOD recordings from the web. Manage your ToDo list, series recordings and favorites from the web or ipad. Copy favorites from one receiver to another. Universal playlists in multi-dvr households. 

More MPEG4 transition, more HD channels, expanded VOD library, who knows maybe something even akin to TWC's "Start Over".

Never stop innovating. What's next? There's always something next!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Remote DVR management via tablet or PC. By this I mean administration of each DVR's series manager and TDL, along with the ability to view and delete shows from the playlist. These are capabilities Verizon, Cablevision and Comcast TiVO have been offering for the past year or two.

I'd also like DirecTV to give me the option to share a DVR's TO DO LIST and HISTORY, same as I now have the option to share a DVR's PLAYLIST. Along with that, I'd like the ability to schedule a show on any DVR, no matter which DVR I happen to be using, at the moment.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

cypherx said:


> Never stop innovating. What's next? There's always something next!


Yes, but what is there to truly excite everyone?!

Out of your post, the only thing that would truly excite me is more programming (more HD channels, more HD-VOD channels).

~Alan


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

phat78boy said:


> How about streaming? To me that's more important then being able to copy my media to my device. I don't want to have to remember to load up all my shows every time I leave the house. I just want them available whenever I'm online.


There are solutions that already exist for many devices and they are neither hog-tied to DIRECTV nor running the risk of a monthly fee.

DIRECTV's last mention of streaming was that it was probably two years away.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yes, but what is there to truly excite everyone?!


How many completely new hardware/software products have been introduced since the HR20?

I can only think of a few (SWiM, DECA and MRV -- not to be confused with Whole Home anything). eSATA support really wasn't particularly unprecedented and DIRECTV's done arguably the poorest job of implementing and promoting it of any provider. DIRECTV2PC is getting remarkably little love from DIRECTV.

I consider this "triple threat" to be a happy coincidence as opposed to a pattern of rapid-fire technology innovations.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

harsh said:


> How many completely new hardware/software products have been introduced since the HR20?
> 
> I can only think of a few (SWiM, DECA and MRV -- not to be confused with Whole Home anything). eSATA support really wasn't particularly unprecedented and DIRECTV's done arguably the poorest job of implementing and promoting it of any provider. DIRECTV2PC is getting remarkably little love from DIRECTV.
> 
> I consider this "triple threat" to be a happy coincidence as opposed to a pattern of rapid-fire technology innovations.


While I agree with you that the timing of this "triple threat" (if that, considering I'm honestly not that impressed with NOMAD) is a coincidence, I've actually been quite pleased with DirecTV's pace (regarding technology anyway).

I also agree with you regarding eSATA, though as I stated in an earlier post, that is supposed to be coming to the HR34.

However, I'm not sure what else anybody would expect?! 

~Alan


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Directv can start to move to all MEPG 4 and get rid of a lot of old the SD boxes out there.
all they need is a box with HDMI, Component, and RCA out. To fit in to most TV's, SMATV and switchers systems. Also have it so you don't need a Single Wire Multiswitch setup.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> Directv can start to move to all MEPG 4 and get rid of a lot of old the SD boxes out there.
> all they need is a box with HDMI, Component, and RCA out. To fit in to most TV's, SMATV and switchers systems. Also have it so you don't need a Single Wire Multiswitch setup.


...and people will get excited about that?

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> You cut off the part of my sentence where I was agreeing with you!
> 
> Oops! Sorry.





harsh said:


> How many completely new hardware/software products have been introduced since the HR20?
> 
> I can only think of a few (SWiM, DECA and MRV -- not to be confused with Whole Home anything). DIRECTV2PC is getting remarkably little love from DIRECTV.


MRV is huge, no doubt about it. Even bigger than DirecTV expected. SWM and DECA are just tools that the average sub knows nothing about. To my parents is always: "What is that little green light glowing back there?"

DirecPC, even though it has been left for dead is another. There have been a few others that have not done well such as SAT-TO-GO. The implementation of MPEG-4 for HD has been huge as well. Doubleplay was also well received. 



JoeTheDragon said:


> Directv can start to move to all MEPG 4 and get rid of a lot of old the SD boxes out there.


This is more along the lines of what I was thinking. Although not a "feature", it certainly would change the landscape of DirecTV.

I guess what was thinking when I started this thread, is after these three (coincidence or not, doesn't matter) what will be the next big thing that DirecTV can make a commercial about? WHDVR certainly had the commercials as technically inaccurate as they were. There have been web pages found for NOMAD and I am sure the HMC will get some advertising attention. The HDGUI will get a webpage for sure. And while I would love remote playlist management, I don't see this something DirecTV will advertise specifically.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> ...and people will get excited about that?
> 
> ~Alan


They might be. Personally, I pay DirecTv for watching TV. I wont pay AT&T extreme prices for streaming TV to a little 3 or 4" screen. Since my preference is watching TV, on a TV, I rather expect DirecTv to provide that with the best possible experience.

They have the DVR software that does just about everything I could want, they have the satellite infrastructure to deliver the content, but they are spending a great amount of money to duplicate SD and HD, with the former being an awful experience, and the latter being like pulling teeth to get those last popular channels added.

I would really enjoy for them to slowly, one by one, move those popular SD channels over to mpeg4, with adequate bandwidth to provide a DVD quality picture. Those people missing those channels will upgrade to mpeg4 equipment, in a manageable stream, until they have enough mpeg4 customers that they can quit paying for SD and HD feeds from the broadcasters, and depending on price, provide a superior SD quality feed, or a HD feed. They would also be able to maximize use of the 101 slot with better PQ and more channels for those non-HD viewers out there, by slowly switching off to mpeg4.

One way to accomplish that: Create a program whereby current HD customers can trade in their HD DVRs and HD receivers on a HMC30 system when it is released. That would generate a huge amount of surplus HD equipment for those upgrades, and solve one of the biggest complaints current customers have, the inability to get guaranteed current new tech equipment from DirecTv.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Davenlr" said:


> They might be. Personally, I pay DirecTv for watching TV. I wont pay AT&T extreme prices for streaming TV to a little 3 or 4" screen. Since my preference is watching TV, on a TV, I rather expect DirecTv to provide that with the best possible experience.
> 
> They have the DVR software that does just about everything I could want, they have the satellite infrastructure to deliver the content, but they are spending a great amount of money to duplicate SD and HD, with the former being an awful experience, and the latter being like pulling teeth to get those last popular channels added.
> 
> ...


For the record, I only care about watching TV on a TV as well.

I also only have HD MPEG4 equipment.

However, I don't think most people would get excited by DirecTV doing this. They might like the end result, but...

~Alan


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah MPEG4 transition would really help with picture quality while assisting with bandwidth savings and heck, even DVR Hard Drive savings.

I'd like to see this above all, but I know it's going to be a long journey to get there. I just read on Multichannel News today that Charter or Cox (don't have it in front of me) will be offering 30 new HD channels in MPEG4 under an advanced home package. It includes an MRDVR and a new 16:9 HDUI called Trio from NDS. So maybe it would be easier to go the route of doing a select tier of programming at a time. Maybe start with premiums. Basic "lifeline" tiers would be absolutely LAST.

Some advancements in VOD technology to provide a larger library and maybe adaptive streaming for a 1-click play (or playback on non DVR's) or maybe a "Start Over" type of service or more over the top offerings would just provide more choices to watch. The VOD really needs to be beefed up, especially in the HD content. I know Comcast had such a huge start in this area, but we could get there someday if DirecTV plays their cards right.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

cypherx said:


> The VOD really needs to be beefed up, especially in the HD content. I know Comcast had such a huge start in this area, but we could get there someday if DirecTV plays their cards right.


I kinda disagree here. Comcast can supply their VOD on their own network, with no extra data charges, whereas DirecTv has to rely on other companies internet lines to deliver the content, with the corresponding data charges to the customer. DirecTv is just not in a position to be able to compete with Comcast. Now, if they bought a ISP, and provided free VOD data downloads in addition to internet data plans, then I could see it. Guess they could also figure out a way to get AT&T to waive data charges for VOD downloads for those people partnered with the combo AT&T DSL/DirecTv service.


----------



## Justin85 (Jun 16, 2010)

DirecTV could always attempt to take a play out of Apple's play book and offer us something we didn't even know we just had to have. I won't hold my breath. No one is as successful at that, as Apple.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Davenlr" said:


> I kinda disagree here. Comcast can supply their VOD on their own network, with no extra data charges, whereas DirecTv has to rely on other companies internet lines to deliver the content, with the corresponding data charges to the customer. DirecTv is just not in a position to be able to compete with Comcast. Now, if they bought a ISP, and provided free VOD data downloads in addition to internet data plans, then I could see it. Guess they could also figure out a way to get AT&T to waive data charges for VOD downloads for those people partnered with the combo AT&T DSL/DirecTv service.


Not all of us have providers that have caps, and of those that do, not everybody will go crazy on downloading them.

I have DVRs, and I record the programming I want to watch, but I like to have VOD in case something doesn't record, or gets cut off, or one of a million reasons.

I have also wondered if DirecTV would make deals with non-competitive ISPs for the download traffic.

~Alan


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think whats next is more sats with bss and getting everyone much more accessible On Demand content via sat rather than relying on IP providers like they do now for all but 400 movies. At least from the revolutionary technology advances, not the software ones, which there are plenty of things they can do in that realm.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> Based on this article: http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=158768
> 
> *What else is left for subs to clamor for?* . . . .


A hell of a lot mo' MRV Network control for those of us with more than one DVR.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

harsh said:


> There are solutions that already exist for many devices and they are neither hog-tied to DIRECTV nor running the risk of a monthly fee.
> 
> DIRECTV's last mention of streaming was that it was probably two years away.


Yes, but as of now, they are all tied to the receiver you have them plugged into. So if its in a room that your family is watching TV in, you end up changing their show.

What I would like to see is almost a remote MRV. That way I get my TV, but without disturbing whoever is home watching TV.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> Remote DVR management via tablet or PC. By this I mean administration of each DVR's series manager and TDL, along with the ability to view and delete shows from the playlist. These are capabilities Verizon, Cablevision and Comcast TiVO have been offering for the past year or two.
> 
> I'd also like DirecTV to give me the option to share a DVR's TO DO LIST and HISTORY, same as I now have the option to share a DVR's PLAYLIST. Along with that, I'd like the ability to schedule a show on any DVR, no matter which DVR I happen to be using, at the moment.


Completely agree with this. Would love to be able to completely manage my DVR's via an app on my phone or tablet.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

"Steve" said:


> Remote DVR management via tablet or PC. By this I mean administration of each DVR's series manager and TDL, along with the ability to view and delete shows from the playlist. These are capabilities Verizon, Cablevision and Comcast TiVO have been offering for the past year or two.
> 
> I'd also like DirecTV to give me the option to share a DVR's TO DO LIST and HISTORY, same as I now have the option to share a DVR's PLAYLIST. Along with that, I'd like the ability to schedule a show on any DVR, no matter which DVR I happen to be using, at the moment.


+1

Let me manage the DVR's centrally via pc and tablet! (list, season passes, conflict notifications, etc)


----------



## YakeVlad (Aug 12, 2011)

There's always something new to be imagined and created. We may not be able to think of it, but I'm sure there's a new feature or service or something yet to come along of which we'll be eagerly awaiting its release.

"_Everything that can be invented has been invented._"
Charles H. Duell, Commissioner, U.S. patent office, 1899 !rolling


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Things to clamor for:

1) A real "TV Everywhere" offering. For >$100 per month (what many of us pay), we should be able to watch what we pay for wherever, whenever, recorded, live, whatever. Figure it out, get it done. Period.

2) A much better VOD offering. It's pretty hard to hit 250GB bandwidth limits even with VOD usage and, quite frankly, this is a fake "problem" anyway. DirecTV offers VOD; it's just relatively inferior to cable's offerings.

For some math, very high quality VOD is going to be 4 megabits/second (most is lower quality) or 0.5 MB/sec or 30 MB/min or 1800 MB/hr or 1.8 GB/hr. If you watched 3 hours of VOD per day, you'd use ~200GB per month in VOD. Again, it would all have to be 4 megabit/second video, which you'll find very hard to do -- even on Comcast. I work out of my home, stream music and Netflix (regularly but not a ton per day) and find it hard to exceed 50GB per month currently. I don't see how bandwidth caps are an issue _for most people_.

By the way, I'm super excited about Home Media Center, think the HD GUI will be nice to have although unexciting, and don't get why 99% of customers will care about Nomad unless it turns out to have Slingbox functionality after all (at which point I think 5% of customers might care instead of <1%). But I'm sure DirecTV won't rest just because these things are soon to be "done". The competition is not resting.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Methinks there are a subset of people that are entirely too taken with TV 

TV Everywhere? Please. Go forth, engage in real life. Have a camping trip (sans portable satellite), take a bike ride (sans streaming garbage), go to the beach (sans smart-anything). Sally forth and tan up your pale, pasty complexions and breathe deeply of real-time real life


----------



## JohnGalt (Apr 16, 2008)

Windows Media Center support with the box that they killed a few years ago!

Then I don't have to use their lame interface (even the new HD one sucks and is getting slower and slower the longer I use it!) and can use the very best DVR interface there is and hook up as many extenders as I want without having to pay another $4 / month!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well... for me? I'd say stick a fork in it, it's done. I'd love to have granular control over a lot of options, and I'd love it if there were remote codes for direct access to more screens (like to-do list, setup, etc.) but that's really minor. 

I'd love live streaming outside the home, but I have a slingbox anyway and I just don't think it's going to happen from DIRECTV.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Ability to transfer recordings from one DVR to another. Aside from allowing one to organize (move) programs to specific servers, it would also (more importantly) come in handy when upgrading receivers.

I have considered swapping out all of my HD DVRs with HR24s to provide a faster TV experience; however, the only thing holding me back is losing all the recordings on the old DVRs.

If D* were to implement a way for customers who upgrade to new receivers the ability to "clone" the ones they are replacing (much like the way a new Mac or iPhone can become an exact copy of the older model that had been replaced) that would be awesome. Not just the recordings, but all settings, as well.


Quote above originally from this thread


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I would just be happy with a unified to-do list. Problem as I see it is that Directv acts like they only want you to have 1 DVR, which of course eliminates the need to a unified to-do list. Such a pain in the ass to find something you want to record only to find the DVR you are sitting in front of has a conflict and you have to go to another room to record it.

Anything else is what we used to call "FDL's" (fancy dancing lights) when I sold home audio/video in the 90's. Things that are cool to have, but really have no functionality beyond showing off "look what we can do".


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> and I'd love it if there were remote codes for direct access to more screens (like to-do list, setup, etc.) but that's really minor.


Yes it is minor, but it is also a minor fix. Given all the resources they have used to bring us stuff that doesn't work all so well (DirecPC and Media Share), this would take few resources, yet provide those who would use it a great feature.

The one other thing I would like to see, and it doesn't necessarily have to be receiver/dvr based is global ToDo list management. Using an iPad would be fine as I could sit on the couch with the list of new fall shows and edit Series Links and ToDo lists from one spot. Maybe with the HR34, or a couple of them, this will be less important, but for now it still is.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Remote DVR management via tablet or PC. By this I mean administration of each DVR's series manager and TDL, along with the ability to view and delete shows from the playlist. These are capabilities Verizon, Cablevision and Comcast TiVO have been offering for the past year or two.
> 
> I'd also like DirecTV to give me the option to share a DVR's TO DO LIST and HISTORY, same as I now have the option to share a DVR's PLAYLIST. Along with that, I'd like the ability to schedule a show on any DVR, no matter which DVR I happen to be using, at the moment.


+1 on that Steve.

Also, I would like the Ability to Archive my Recordings to an External Hard Drive so that in the Event of a Failed Hard Drive I can simply Replace the Hard Drive and then Restore my Archived Recordings to that Hard Drive.

I also believe that we will see Streaming coming from Directv soon as everyone else is headed in that direction and they will want to keep up with what the Customers are wanting and demanding and they will want to keep up with the Competition.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ooh, revived an old topic!

Ok lets see if my thoughts today are similar to those in September. Yup, they are.

VOD Upgrades - More HD content on VOD. VOD accessible from any modern day HD receiver (not just DVR's). Instant Streaming like Netflix and Amazon Prime do on other non-dvr devices. Also YouTube and Internet Radio on regular HD receivers.

iPad app that works as a remote control on Jailbroken devices. This way I don't have to foil the JB detection with each release and it saves from the constant cat / mouse drama.

Queue VOD from iPad, iPhone or website... so if I'm away from home, I can still schedule a nice VOD playlist that will be ready when I get back.

Shortcuts for ToDo menu. FULL DVR management from any room, iPad, iPhone, or DIRECTV.COM. (Internet Connection Kit required of course).

Better TV Apps - Like Pandora, Slacker, Yellowbook, Traffic, Maybe even angry birds? Improve the display resolution of TV Apps.

Finish the UI by adding transition effects. Fade in/out, screen merge transition effects, zooming, smooth selectors, etc... Feel more like the iPad app for example. Subtle yet quick transitions make it feel like "its doing something" when you mash that button. If you watch the DirecTV HD-UI video on DirecTV's website, marketing makes the UI look MUCH more flashy and smooth with these effects.

UI comes to a crawl if TV apps is launched on Scoreguide channel. I would love to see this bug squashed.

HD Graphics for Game Lounge. OK maybe my Angry Birds reference above would just be a new Game Lounge app.

Whole home Caller ID. If one receiver is connected to a phone line and gets caller ID information, it should broadcast it over the DECA cloud so that other receivers can also display this information.

Updated DirecTV2PC. Perhaps add live streaming and most importantly FULL DVR management, guide and the new HD UI look. Think the iPad app on steroids... just on the PC.

Mediashare 100% fully DLNA compliant!

The HD Channels in my signature!

Those are a few of my ideas. Now how do I submit them to DirecTV???


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm with Steve too ... remote DVR management and unified To Do List, or at least To Do List sharing.

I'd also like custom shortcuts, similar to Quick Play, where a customer can select up to 9 of their favorite "commands/features" and put them in a location that can be conveniently accessed from anywhere in the system. Unlike Quick Play, though, I'd have it set up as a list and each item is numbered 1 through 9. Customers would set up their lists in Settings and it would then be 2 key presses to activate a feature.

For example, let's say the ACTIVE key is going to launch the list of my custom features, or "My Shortcuts". I'd have it set up for me as follows, giving me almost instant access to the features I use all the time:

1. Subtitle On
2. Subtitle/CC Off
3. To Do List
4. History
5. Search
6. Music, Photos & More
7. Settings
8. 
9. 

This would allow any user to build a custom command list, much like you can create a custom channel list. The only problem would be to find a suitable key for "My Shortcuts", so I suggest taking "Active" and repurposing it!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm with Steve too ... remote DVR management and unified To Do List, or at least To Do List sharing.
> 
> I'd also like custom shortcuts, similar to Quick Play, where a customer can select up to 9 of their favorite "commands/features" and put them in a location that can be conveniently accessed from anywhere in the system. Unlike Quick Play, though, I'd have it set up as a list and each item is numbered 1 through 9. Customers would set up their lists in Settings and it would then be 2 key presses to activate a feature.
> 
> ...


I'd even settle for our old Wish List request, based on the HR10-250's "menu" key shortcuts. It would make creating macros very simple for the Harmony crowd. The suggestions below would need to be updated, since this request is 2-3 years old by now.

_"2-click" access to the following features: "Menu-1"=CC TOGGLE, "Menu-2"=TODO LIST, "Menu-3"=CYCLE FAVORITES, "Menu-4"=SERIES MANAGER, "Menu-5"=HISTORY, "Menu-6"=MANUAL RECORD, "Menu-7"=TITLE SEARCH, "Menu-8"=KEYWORD SEARCH, "Menu-9"=SAVED SEARCHES and "Menu-0"=SETUP. _


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'd even settle for our old Wish List request, based on the HR10-250's "menu" key shortcuts. It would make creating macros very simple for the Harmony crowd. The suggestions below would need to be updated, since this request is 2-3 years old by now.
> 
> _"2-click" access to the following features: "Menu-1"=CC TOGGLE, "Menu-2"=TODO LIST, "Menu-3"=CYCLE FAVORITES, "Menu-4"=SERIES MANAGER, "Menu-5"=HISTORY, "Menu-6"=MANUAL RECORD, "Menu-7"=TITLE SEARCH, "Menu-8"=KEYWORD SEARCH, "Menu-9"=SAVED SEARCHES and "Menu-0"=SETUP. _


I agree 1000%. But for some reason known only to DirecTV, someone there thinks we want to change channels while we are in the menu system.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

How about speeding up the products they've already launched? Or coming up with faster new products?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

bobcamp1 said:


> How about speeding up the products they've already launched? Or coming up with faster new products?


They are working on both...The new boxes are significantly faster, and the new GUI is also vastly improved speedwise


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

If MRV networking features are more than a year down the road, I would like to have _DirecTV2PC_ to be able to view each DVR's ToDo and SML. Doesn't have to be a network total view, individually would be fine at this stage.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Well i am not to excited about a HDGUI but a plan on getting the receivers that we want at a reasonable price would be nice on this end,would like to add more programing options and pricing but i rely doubt that it's going to happen.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

1) I want to see video transfer.

2) Fully manage the DVR from another device(another DVR/receiver/smart phone/tablet)

3) Collabarative recordings on DVRs.. This might be resolved with the 5 tuners on the HR34...

4) Be able set a time for the box to do its maintance. I don't want to hear the DVR hard drive in the bedroom while I'm trying to sleep.

5) Fix/Finish Mediashare ... allow higher bitrate videos(more than 8/9 meg) want to allow 19.2 mpeg2 OTA or better so I can stream my myth box to it without comprising quality.

6) More transition to mpeg 4 for the remaining SD only stations.

7) If they can get to the point, get core HD programming on Ku to avoid some of the rain fade on Ka.

8) Continue to improve on the HDGUI, show more time, more channels. Better response time from the remote. It still has issues where button presses don't register.

9) Ability to turn off the ring via menu.

I'm sure I'll think of more....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> 3) Collabarative recordings on DVRs.. This might be resolved with the 5 tuners on the HR34...
> 
> 4) Be able set a time for the box to do its maintance. I don't want to hear the DVR hard drive in the bedroom while I'm trying to sleep.


While I understand the desire for collaborative scheduling, I'm not sure I want the box making those decisions. It probably would not be an issue for me with 5 DVR's, but setting up priorities for for recordings while leaving tuners open for Live TV might just be logic that the box can't do as well as a person. It would take a lot of settings to get it right and could confuse the average user.

Do like the idea of being able to shut it down during the overnight hours.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

While the last 2 years have seen lots of new technology, hardware, and related services launched...I suspect the pace will slow down over the next 2 years.

Still...there are likely some "new" things up DirecTV's sleeve...


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> They are working on both...The new boxes are significantly faster, and the new GUI is also vastly improved speedwise


But they keep sending out the old boxes, and the new GUI isn't all that faster. It's noticeably faster, but still lags quite a bit. An older-GUI HR24 still runs circles around an HR21 with the new GUI.

I think my HR24-200 is sluggish using the old GUI. Which it is when compared to other DVRs from Dish or FIOS. After you use those boxes for a while, then go home to an HR24, you realize that the D* DVR is obviously underpowered.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't say the new gui is real slow unless you are on a scoreguide enabled channel and use TV Apps. There is def. a bug that slows the UI to a crawl if you leave the scoreguide enabled channel after using TVApps and you didn't properly enter then exit scoreguide with the remote.


Other than that I see some delay between pressing the button and the initial guide (or menu) display which can leave you thinking "did I push it?". A simple screen fade or merge transition would mitigate that because display animations provide "feedback" that YES I DID push the button and we are on our way there! (See any modern day PC/Mac/Tablet or smartphone user interface).


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe spend 2012 tweaking and improving what we already have instead of coming out with something new.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Maybe spend 2012 tweaking and improving what we already have instead of coming out with something new.


People luv new stuff. People get mad when you tweak old stuff, even when you make it better.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

cypherx said:


> ... Other than that I see some delay between pressing the button and the initial guide (or menu) display which can leave you thinking "did I push it?". A simple screen fade or merge transition would mitigate that because display animations provide "feedback" that YES I DID push the button and we are on our way there! (See any modern day PC/Mac/Tablet or smartphone user interface).


I agree with you on this point. Even with the new HD GUI, the delay before the Guide or Playlist appears, does leave me wondering if it recognized the command. Eliminating that lag would be best, but if not your suggestion would help.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Whenever I turn on a movie, I want my DVR to make me some popcorn.
And if I turn on Cinemax late night programming... well, I'll let you guess what I'd like my DVR to make for me... 

_From my heart and from my hand 
Why don't people understand 
My intentions . . . . Oooh, weird . . . . 
Weird science!! _


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kevinwmsn said:


> 1) I want to see video transfer.


You need to be considerably more specific about what this entails.


> 3) Collabarative recordings on DVRs.. This might be resolved with the 5 tuners on the HR34...


These are DVRs, not database servers.


> 4) Be able set a time for the box to do its maintance. I don't want to hear the DVR hard drive in the bedroom while I'm trying to sleep.


I think you may be confusing downloading of preload content as "maintenance". I'd like to have the ability to turn off preloading altogether.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

They may not be database servers, but I wonder how much can be computed in the cloud?

Cue disclaimer *active Internet connection required for some advanced features


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cypherx said:


> They may not be database servers, but I wonder how much can be computed in the cloud?


As there seems scarcely enough horsepower and memory capacity to keep one machine happy with recording and playback duties, setting up a distributed computing model seems unlikely.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"harsh" said:


> As there seems scarcely enough horsepower and memory capacity to keep one machine happy with recording and playback duties, setting up a distributed computing model seems unlikely.


Yeah that's why cable operators are turning to the cloud with their next gen software. Thing is that they control the pipe and can use the DOCSIS modem inside the box for high speed 2-way communication. The cloud idea makes sense because it's easier to update the "system" than it is to push updates out to millions of different set tops and all the different make and models.

True a nice DirecTV DVR could be powered by a Tegra 2 or Tegra 3 CPU or maybe an Intel CE 4100 and that would give it the oomph more on par to the new handheld smartphones. I mean look at the thousands of apps and all the fine graphics processing these days. I guess the design of the current set top box was baked when ARM CPUs just couldn't be justified for the price per performance in volume. Oh well... With broadband connections, hard drives and further optimization; I still think we can squeeze more life out of this generation platform, hopefully next gen is more on par with an ipad2 or better in terms of resources.


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

It would be nice to be able to select a clip from a recorded program and save it. Being able to re-title the clip would also be nice.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I am intrigued by the new ads for uVerse in my area. Advertising their wireless set top boxes. Plug it in to 110v, connect your tv via HDMI and thats all that is required. 

Maybe someday the HR34 will evolve with a Wireless N or better access point/server, and C30's will be wireless receivers. Huge win for Directv installers not pulling coax everywhere lowers acquisition costs and could make it easy to take that 32" LED/LCD outside in the nice weather. And sooner or later, build the wireless RVU into the TV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> You need to be considerably more specific about what this entails.These are DVRs, not database servers.I think you may be confusing downloading of preload content as "maintenance". I'd like to have the ability to turn off preloading altogether.


Wow! When did you get DIRECTV installed?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

NR4P said:


> I am intrigued by the new ads for uVerse in my area. Advertising their wireless set top boxes. Plug it in to 110v, connect your tv via HDMI and thats all that is required.
> 
> Maybe someday the HR34 will evolve with a Wireless N or better access point/server, and C30's will be wireless receivers. Huge win for Directv installers not pulling coax everywhere lowers acquisition costs and could make it easy to take that 32" LED/LCD outside in the nice weather. And sooner or later, build the wireless RVU into the TV.


I'll bet the coax would cost less overall than the amount of money it would cost to have wireless built into all boxes, and the time troubleshooting headaches getting them to all talk consistently and without signal issues.

I am very curios to see what the long term feedback is for uverse wireless. I'm not yet convinced.


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

What I want may only be available through cloud storage (if at all).

I want the ability to access all 100,000 Netflix DVD titles only through the TV. No snail mail, no limited library. I want access to all of them.

And oh yeah, a way to search for them on the TV.

That's not too much to ask for, is it?

:}


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I'll bet the coax would cost less overall than the amount of money it would cost to have wireless built into all boxes, and the time troubleshooting headaches getting them to all talk consistently and without signal issues.


Wireless costs around $6 each in terms of hardware. I'm betting it costs a whole lot more than that to outfit a box with DECA (along with fancier splitters and BSFs). After installation, the MoCA power consumption will cost the customer considerably more in the long term.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, but wireless just isn't as good of a solution. A CSR call costs more than $6.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cypherx said:


> Yeah that's why cable operators are turning to the cloud with their next gen software.


Cloud is an interesting buzzword that is widely abused. Cloud in DIRECTV jargon is typically reserved for the DECA network.

Your cable operator's scheme is going to effectively move storage to their facilities. This is not something DIRECTV can do with their satellite delivery system. Their cloud would necessarily be located within the boundaries of your home.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, but wireless just isn't as good of a solution.


I don't dispute that. I do dispute that it is necessarily fraught with support issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> I don't dispute that. *I do dispute that it is necessarily fraught with support issues*.


That seems quite harsh.

I suspect *any* alternative would not provide any signficant relief from corresponding issues.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't wait for the 3DGUI!!! :lol:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

With more and more wireless devices in the home, I'd be worried about network conflicts or bandwidth issues at some point. If all your TVs, computers, phones, tablets, etc, etc are all competing for wireless access, something's going to get crunched.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mreposter said:


> With more and more wireless devices in the home, I'd be worried about network conflicts or bandwidth issues at some point. If all your TVs, computers, phones, tablets, etc, etc are all competing for wireless access, something's going to get crunched.


There is some truth in that view, however, I also suspect the bandwidth issue only comes into play with alot of demand *concurrently*, which likely rarely happens.

I have 9 concurrent wireless devices active here, but virtually never take any noticable performance hits using them as needed. Then again, not everyone is running wireless "n" with a gigabit router and device connections.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

For all the integrated recording list functionality..

Why not make the DVR more "dumb"? Isn't most slowness related to finding shows?

D* does a great job sending recording signals via Sat. Have your to-do list and scheduling all done online, then use apps to manage the "cloud" scheduling.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

paulh said:


> For all the integrated recording list functionality..
> 
> Why not make the DVR more "dumb"? Isn't most slowness related to finding shows?
> 
> D* does a great job sending recording signals via Sat. Have your to-do list and scheduling all done online, then use apps to manage the "cloud" scheduling.


That's an interesting idea. But what about the people who don't have internet access? How would they work their systems?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Harsh,

I was refering to video transfer from recordings off of one DVR to another DVR.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mreposter said:


> With more and more wireless devices in the home, I'd be worried about network conflicts or bandwidth issues at some point.


Google "dual band wireless routers".

Therein find the industry's answer to your concerns.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kevinwmsn said:


> I was refering to video transfer from recordings off of one DVR to another DVR.


In an environment where DIRECTV can make an extra $3/month by offering WHDS as a working alternative, this seems quite unlikely to happen.

If they thought they could get away with it, they probably would have followed through with DIRECTV2Go many years ago.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> That's an interesting idea. But what about the people who don't have internet access? How would they work their systems?


It could be an optional tier of WH service.
1) Choose the faster, "cloud managed and connected" Whole Home DVR service(possibly with a smaller 7 day guide, etc to ensure faster processing)
2) Traditional self managed DVR (more internal features but slower )


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

paulh said:


> It could be an optional tier of WH service.
> 1) Choose the faster, "cloud managed and connected" Whole Home DVR service(possibly with a smaller 7 day guide, etc to ensure faster processing)
> 2) Traditional self managed DVR (more internal features but slower )


No way they'd do that, to complicated. Directv only wants simple uniform approach to everything they have, so its easier to troubleshoot, and sell to customers..


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> No way they'd do that, to complicated. Directv only wants simple *uniform* approach to everything they have, so its easier to troubleshoot, and sell to customers..


So you notice we down to one software version for all HR2x with the HDGUI.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Drucifer" said:


> So you notice we down to one software version for all HR2x with the HDGUI.


That really has nothing to do with what he's asking for. You'd have one version of software, and they activate or deactivate parts of it based on your subscription. They have had most hardware on the same firmware, or close to if for several years.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> So you notice we down to one software version for all HR2x with the HDGUI.


It's important to note that getting down to a single look and feel across hardware developed by different manufacturers and over several years has been a work in progress for quite some time - no small undertaking.

For these very reasons, testing gets to be a more challenging and longer process. Once things have "arrived", firmware maintenance becomes a bit easier and less costly...but it takes time and effort to "arrive".


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Though the version number is the same between an H24 and HR24... The H24 is seriously handicapped.

No VOD, No YouTube, No My DirecTV, No Posters, No pictures in Cast & Crew, No Filmography under Cast and Crew, etc.. Same unified experience my butt!

If it really is a memory problem then I say it should be able to harvest these features from the cloud or WH DVR over DECA.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cypherx said:


> Though the version number is the same between an H24 and HR24... The H24 is seriously handicapped.
> 
> No VOD, No YouTube, No My DirecTV, No Posters, No pictures in Cast & Crew, No Filmography under Cast and Crew, etc.. *Same unified experience my butt!*
> If it really is a memory problem then I say it should be able to harvest these features from the cloud or WH DVR over DECA.


There is no evidence to support your theory.

Each device is in the process of transitioning to a uniform UI, and they don't proceed in concert all the time. The H21's will handle it, so the H24's will have no problem.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah the UI looks pretty much the same, the software version number is the same... But all I'm saying is non-DVR's are missing a lot of features. I guess put it on my wishlist that some of the streaming features like VOD and YouTube and also posters / My DirecTV, etc... Should be available to all Internet connected HD systems.

Now I know if you boot into diagnostic mode it says it's a Numonyx 128MB NOR flash. Maybe that is the limitation... Hence my thought on pulling some features from the "cloud" since they might not all be able to reside in memory at the same time. But then that gets me to this... Blue ray players can stream Netflix, Amazon Prime, Pandora, etc... And they don't have hard drives. I bet they have about the same amount of flash (around 128 mb).

As far as experience... It's close... But it would be nice if a non DVR was more similar to a DVR (sans recording options in non MRDVR homes). 0x576 to one receiver is still different than 0x576 on an DVR.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cypherx said:


> Yeah the UI looks pretty much the same, the software version number is the same... But all I'm saying is non-DVR's are missing a lot of features. I guess put it on my wishlist that some of the streaming features like VOD and YouTube and also posters / My DirecTV, etc... Should be available to all Internet connected HD systems.


HD Receivers and HD DVRs will always have different capabilities, since the HD receivers are not armed with dynamic storage/buffering because they don't have hard drives within.

There is some memory storage, but nothing like the hard drive space required to retain VOD and other content.

Both devices are Internet enabled, but not for 100% of the same capabiliities.

In the future, HD receivers will be migrated more and more to client devices, with HD DVRs migrating to media server devices...similar to the pending HR34.


----------



## twiseguy (Jan 31, 2011)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Directv can start to move to all MEPG 4 and get rid of a lot of old the SD boxes out there.
> all they need is a box with HDMI, Component, and RCA out. To fit in to most TV's, SMATV and switchers systems. Also have it so you don't need a Single Wire Multiswitch setup.


And don`t forget built in ATSC that is actually functional


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> Though the version number is the same between an H24 and HR24... The H24 is seriously handicapped.
> 
> No VOD, No YouTube, No My DirecTV, No Posters, No pictures in Cast & Crew, No Filmography under Cast and Crew, etc.. Same unified experience my butt!
> 
> If it really is a memory problem then I say it should be able to harvest these features from the cloud or WH DVR over DECA.


Well I think anything associated with using the HDD for storage is eliminated from all the H2x's.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"Drucifer" said:


> Well I think anything associated with using the HDD for storage is eliminated from all the H2x's.


Right but YouTube and VOD shouldn't have to require a hard drive. Like I said before many blue ray players stream content and they don't have hard drives. You can even get Netflix on the Wii, there's no hard drive in that either.

I think the CDN (Content Distribution Network) needs some attention to be able to handle adaptive streaming like Netflix or Amazon Prime. I hope one day we get to that level. Would be nice.

I know it's tough to match cable's "click and play" VOD when DirecTV doesn't control the last mile ISP, but hey Netflix and Amazon don't control the last mile either.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"cypherx" said:


> Though the version number is the same between an H24 and HR24... The H24 is seriously handicapped.
> 
> No VOD, No YouTube, No My DirecTV, No Posters, No pictures in Cast & Crew, No Filmography under Cast and Crew, etc.. Same unified experience my butt!
> 
> If it really is a memory problem then I say it should be able to harvest these features from the cloud or WH DVR over DECA.


No hard drive, no enhanced features. It's not handicapped, it's not the same kind of hardware.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"inkahauts" said:


> No hard drive, no enhanced features. It's not handicapped, it's not the same kind of hardware.


Actually, the D* system very much gimps the H2x receivers in a very big way.

I've got a $49 Roku with less on board storage than a flip phone and itstreams really high quality video right off of the Inernets. Given that D* uses the exact same delivery method that Netflix and Vudu uses, they SHOULD be able to offer streaming to an H2x.

There likely isn't any hardware issue that would stop D* from offering streaming VOD to H24 or 25 receivers, because it doesn't take much. Their delivery doesn't allow for adaptive streaming and that's the issue.

All that said, it isn't like D* hasn't made progress in technology. Look at the iPad app as proof. That's only going to get better with time, and D* clearly wants to strengthen their VOD offerings. Streaming to H2x would be a huge step forward.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Why not download your VOD onto a HDDVR and watch it via MRV? Problem solved. I don't think DIRECTV ever said they were going to stream VOD, they chose a delivery sytem that works for them and most of their customers. If you stream the VOD content and want to watch it twice or your spouse wants to then it has to be streamed twice, if the have you download it you can watch it as many times as you want until it expires. Not to mention that not everyone has enough bandwidth to stream a HD video so you include a lot more customers by having them download it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> Why not download your VOD onto a HDDVR and watch it via MRV? Problem solved. I don't think DIRECTV ever said they were going to stream VOD, they chose a delivery sytem that works for them and most of their customers. If you stream the VOD content and want to watch it twice or your spouse wants to then it has to be streamed twice, if the have you download it you can watch it as many times as you want until it expires. Not to mention that not everyone has enough bandwidth to stream a HD video so you include a lot more customers by having them download it.


I would like to see smart search and posters and full guide data n the h units, but I don't see a need for vod or YouTube, etc.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, I don't understand why a H2x can't do a Smart Search.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Drucifer" said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why a H2x can't do a Smart Search.


I guessing not enough memory or horsepower for that much info.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> I guessing not enough memory or horsepower for that much info.


There are some times I rather restrict the search to the categories listed on the H2x when I'm searching on a HR2x. I would to the H2x, but that's only a week.

Now if they just could search the Internet (DirecTV database for three months ahead.) for shows. Now that would really be a nice improvement.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> Why not download your VOD onto a HDDVR and watch it via MRV? Problem solved. I don't think DIRECTV ever said they were going to stream VOD, they chose a delivery sytem that works for them and most of their customers. If you stream the VOD content and want to watch it twice or your spouse wants to then it has to be streamed twice, if the have you download it you can watch it as many times as you want until it expires. Not to mention that not everyone has enough bandwidth to stream a HD video so you include a lot more customers by having them download it.


Well that works if your in the room with the HDDVR.

Maybe if the H2x could browse VOD and direct the download to the DVR of your choice? Better yet, search and "schedule" VOD downloads via the iPad app and DirecTV.com. Then I could queue downloads even away from home and they are right there waiting for me when I get back.

As far as the streaming argument goes, I will always say look at Netflix and Amazon Prime. Watch twice? Stream twice. Not enough bandwidth? I guess those people don't subscribe to streaming services. Maybe they use red box or the traditional Netflix by mail or Blockbuster.

I think streaming is a future possibility. Other companies can do it, and now even DirecTV streams content live on the iPad app. It's only a matter of time. I do think DirecTV mentioned more streaming content via DirecTV.com, including VOD... I just forget which quarterly earnings call that was.

As far as smart search... This is where my "cloud" idea comes into play. Heck I can search the Internet with google, bing, yahoo, and others on a cheap tablet or old smartphone.... DirecTV could do the same. Then they could even fetch cover art graphics, just like TV Apps fetches compressed png images.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> Why not download your VOD onto a HDDVR and watch it via MRV? Problem solved. I don't think DIRECTV ever said they were going to stream VOD,


No, I'm certain that D* has never said anything about streaming VOD, but as it is right now VOD isn't an optimal experience.

I can stream Netflix in HD without buffering. I can stream Vudu in HD without buffering. If I don't give a D* VOD title a 15-20 minute head start, I watch the title faster than its downloading. Sometimes, even when I do start the download ahead of time I'm still watching faster than its downloading and I have to pause.

VOD could be a LOT better than it is right now. Adaptive streaming would be a huge step up. As it is now, I rarely ever use VOD.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"cypherx" said:


> Better yet, search and "schedule" VOD downloads via the iPad app and DirecTV.com. Then I could queue downloads even away from home and they are right there waiting for me when I get back.


The Android scheduler app (and iPhone app I'd assume) shows VOD titles and allows you to download to your DVR of choice.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

What I found was White said this in the last earnings call...

"In addition to our current SUNDAY TICKET To-Go product, HBO GO and MAX GO offerings as part of our overall DIRECTV Anywhere initiative, subscribers will soon be able to stream VoD and pay-per-view movies inside and outside their homes on PCs and mobile devices as well. All in all, I think our fourth quarter is shaping up to perhaps be the busiest quarter in our history for innovation and new product launches."

http://seekingalpha.com/?all=true&f...ses-q3-2011-results-earnings-call-transcript/


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

The next thing I'd like to see is the Picture In Guide actually shows the live show that I have highlighted in the guide. If it isn't live (future time/day) then live TV.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

brian188 said:


> The next thing I'd like to see is the Picture In Guide actually shows the live show that I have highlighted in the guide. If it isn't live (future time/day) then live TV.


Most people would hate this. If that's what you want then just use your up and down arrows and stay out of the guide. Too many people hit the guide when watching live TV during commercials to see what else might be on or to see what else is coming up. If it changed their channel on them, and dumping buffer on a dvr, people would be livid.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"brian188" said:


> The next thing I'd like to see is the Picture In Guide actually shows the live show that I have highlighted in the guide. If it isn't live (future time/day) then live TV.


I'd hate that,but there is a way todo it, which is a nice option. Highlight the channel number, and then press select as you scroll though the guide, and it will change the pip window to whatever channel you have highlighted without exiting the guide.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"brian188" said:


> The next thing I'd like to see is the Picture In Guide actually shows the live show that I have highlighted in the guide. If it isn't live (future time/day) then live TV.


Need more (and faster) tuners.

UVerse can only do this because it's IPTV and it retrieves a highly compressed thumbnail version. Satellite is the wrong delivery mechanism for this. You need high speed, low latency Internet.

Newt idea, just were on the wrong platform to accomplish it.


----------

